

Show HN: Shirts for Sandy - Raising money for the relief fund - fjw
http://www.shirtsforsandy.com

======
fjw
Hi HN! I know this isn't the usual HN project, but I remember seeing something
like this posted for a snowstorm a while back. I'm in CT and since I was
locked in my college dorm yesterday as Hurricane Sandy made landfall, I
decided to get some like-minded people together and design and sell a T-shirt
to help the relief movement as the storm continues its path. We will be
donating 100% of our proceeds to charity (currently we're looking at
AmeriCares[1], but please let me know if you have any suggestions).

Technology wise, I set the entire thing up in a couple of hours with a static
page and put it up on an AWS S3 bucket. We're collecting the orders in a
PayPal account now to build up a large order and then getting our shirts
printed, allowing us to minimize our printing costs as much as possible.

We're selling our shirts for $14 (free shipping) at
<http://www.shirtsforsandy.com>. Even if you can't buy a shirt, we would
greatly appreciate it if you donated a few spare dollars to the relief effort
or if you could spread the word about what we're doing. Our Facebook page is
at <http://facebook.com/ShirtsForSandy>.

[1]<http://www.americares.org/>

